# GPU 8k for HTPC , FIFA , GTA V at low maybe



## mitraark (Mar 16, 2015)

My PC isn't giving any display output, when I'm turning the PC on, the TV it is connected to doesn't recognise any HDMI signal. I can see my PC is online in Teamviewer, I can even log in with password, but it just shows a blank screen,that too at 1024x768 resolution. t

The GPU seems to have gone kaput, Ive had some trouble with the power outlet, and the previous night I accidentally plugged in a faulty appliance which brought down the MCB and caused the TV to flicker for a second. Although it ran fine after that, it's not starting up after the PC was was shut down.

Yet to test the GPU on other machine, but somewhat sure of having to get a new one soon.

1)Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: CX400

2. What is your budget?
Ans: 8k

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: 1080p Medium settings. Not much of a gamer, only into FIFA and GTA mostly.

4. What are your current computer specifications?
i5 760
Gigabyte H61
4 GB DDR3
Samsung 40H5100


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 16, 2015)

Sapphire R7 260x 2GB -9k


----------



## mitraark (Mar 16, 2015)

Will it run fine on the CX400 ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 16, 2015)

^ Increase budget to 10k and get GTX 750 Ti instead.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 16, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Will it run fine on the CX400 ?



Yes will run and add another 2.5k by buying Zotac GTX750Ti 2GB @ 10.5k


----------

